# European Reviews for November 2006



## Keitht (Nov 5, 2006)

Classic Narrowboats at Barton Turns, England

Review by Cathy Toner


----------



## Keitht (Nov 6, 2006)

I Gioielli del Doge, Italy

Residence la Ferriera, Italy

Hotel Residence Gran Sas, Italy

All reviews by Laurie Fuchs.


----------



## Keitht (Nov 6, 2006)

La Ermita, Spain

Review by Linda Geary


----------



## JoanE (Nov 7, 2006)

*Bring $$$? Use Credit Card?*

As we're leaving for the airport in an hour - it's probably a moot question.  But are we better off using our credit card or withdrawing $$ from ATM's - We have about 150Euros - cause I thought the exchange rate would be better at a bank in Madrid than it would be here?  
Thanks, Joane


----------



## Keitht (Nov 7, 2006)

Wherever we go I tend to use the debit card to get out cash and credit card for direct purchases.  Seems to give the best combination of rates.


----------



## Keitht (Nov 12, 2006)

Seasons at Burn Park, England

Review by Lis Watson


----------



## Keitht (Nov 13, 2006)

Jardines del Plaza, Spain

Review by Alan North

*Updated 26 November 2006*


----------



## Keitht (Nov 17, 2006)

Hilton Coylumbridge, Scotland

Review by Simon Creeber


----------



## Keitht (Nov 22, 2006)

Sun Beach Club, Rhodes, Greece

Review by Linda Baldwin


----------



## Keitht (Nov 25, 2006)

Grand Leoniki, Crete, Greece

Review by Linda Baldwin


----------



## Keitht (Nov 26, 2006)

Club la Costa at Marina Dorada, Spain

Review by Joane


----------



## Keitht (Nov 29, 2006)

Trewince Manor, England

Review by Beverley Hanson


----------

